# Боли в висках, давление и жжение глаз ежедневно



## Masha1990 (21 Мар 2018)

Добрый день! Меня зовут Мария, мне 27 лет и я из города Твери.
Моя история похожа на эту, у меня 3 месяца - болят, жгут и давят глаза и виски, все после травмы копчика и боли от нее,лечили мне врачи 2 месяца не то..., но копчик прошел, точнее мне его вправили и ровно через 2 недели стали вот эти ощущения в глазах каждый день! Когда врачи с копчиком только через 1,5 месяца моих мучительных болей решили меня отправить на рентген..., я естественно все это время очень нервничала, так как мне проктологи назначали только свечи и ничего не помогало. По поводу глаз - была у врачей Твери и в Москве (офтальмолог, неврологи - 5 человек, мануальный терапевт, эндокринолог), говорили шея плохая, прошла ДС с физио и уколами и вытяжкой в нашей областной больнице, проверила глаза у офтальмолога, пропила кучу успокоительных (тенотен, лирика, афобазол, фенибут) и каких - то еще таблеток неврологических, мануальная терапия и блокада в шею. В итоге 3 врача сошлись на мнении что это ГБ напряжения, потому что все обследования (мрт с сосудами головного мозга и мрт глазных орбит, рентген и узи шеи у меня сделаны, анализы тоже сдавала), болеть там нечему как говорили врачи. Возможно вы сталкивались с таким как у этого парня и знаете как ускорить выздоровление, последнее пропила Тералиджен и мовалис. 

После пошла к невропатологу снова - прописали Циталопрам или Опра пить на 3 недели. Я сама заметила за собой, что боль концентрируется не в одном месте, то виски, то глаза, и как будто давит что-то, и так с утра до вечера...Ничего не хочется, кроме того как спать, но не потому что хочется спать, а потому что только ночью ничего не болит. И еще заметила, когда меня вытащили на мероприятие и я выпила алкоголь, то тоже на это время отпустило. 

Прошу помочь. Возможно Вы знаете способ как избавиться от этих болей и как избавился этот парень, так как на форуме его не было с 2015 года. Спасибо.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (21 Мар 2018)

Едва ли имеется причинно-следственная связь между  травмой копчика и имеющимися симптомами. диагноза до сих пор нет. А лечить без диагноза - только здоровью вредить.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Мар 2018)

Похоже на головную боль напряжения.


----------



## Masha1990 (24 Мар 2018)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Едва ли имеется причинно-следственная связь между  травмой копчика и имеющимися симптомами. диагноза до сих пор нет. А лечить без диагноза - только здоровью вредить.


Почему нет диагноза? - 3 невролога сошлись на мнении что это ГБ напряжения..., лечение только медикоментами. Возможно было такое в Вашей практике?


----------



## Masha1990 (24 Мар 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Похоже на головную боль напряжения.


В вашей практике было такое?сколько это проходит и как лечится?, правда только успокоительнеыми и антидепрессантами?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Мар 2018)

Проходит.
Лечится.
Не только.
Больше и чаще от лфк и правильной организации рабочего места и времени.


----------



## Masha1990 (24 Мар 2018)

Понятно, спасибо. Назначили еще на височные зоны форез с бором..., а ЛФК я делаю для шеи и на йогу хожу.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Мар 2018)

Еще бы массаж и мануальную терапию, так совсем хорошо!


----------



## Masha1990 (24 Мар 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Еще бы массаж и мануальную терапию, так совсем хорошо!


Я все это проделала...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Мар 2018)

Так это нужно периодически.


----------



## Masha1990 (2 Апр 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так это нужно периодически.


так в среднем сколько это проходит?(а то я уже в безысходности...


Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Едва ли имеется причинно-следственная связь между  травмой копчика и имеющимися симптомами. диагноза до сих пор нет. А лечить без диагноза - только здоровью вредить.


?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Апр 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так это нужно периодически.


Так пока диагноза нет.
Болит наверху от травмы внизу.
Не все понятно.


----------



## Masha1990 (2 Апр 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, это может быть чисто психологический фактор? от переживаний....

Потому что все обследовано...
Потому что не болит когда сплю и расслабляюсь...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Апр 2018)

Вот это ближе к теме.
Скорее всего, да.
Надо определиться.


----------



## Masha1990 (2 Апр 2018)

ВЫ мне можете сказать в Вашей практике было такое?или к психотерапевту?(


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Апр 2018)

Было.
Когда у человека что-то болит давно и сильно, то психотерапевт всегда нужен.

Определите еще раз, что тревожит на сегодня.


----------



## Masha1990 (5 Апр 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, на сегодня все без изменений..., а точнее каждый день с самого утра как встала с кровати - жгут и давят глаза и периодами отдает в виски (боль какая то разная..., то реет , то давит, то такое ощущение что выковыривают глаза)..., не болит когда расслабляюсь..., а точнее когда сплю, дремлю, пью (алкоголь)  и плаваю..., получается что я циклюсь на покраснении глаз с утра и накручиваю себя..., как я уже поняла за эти месяцы и когда уже куча врачей убедили что болеть нечему..., вот так...(


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (5 Апр 2018)

Попробуйте делать массаж лба и висков. Может проблема в мышцах.


----------



## Masha1990 (5 Апр 2018)

@Игорь_ЕД, хорошо, попробую..., так как сейчас основное лечение это антидепрессанты(


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Апр 2018)

Masha1990 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, на сегодня все без изменений..., а точнее каждый день с самого утра как встала с кровати - жгут и давят глаза и периодами отдает в виски (боль какая то разная..., то реет , то давит, то такое ощущение что выковыривают глаза)..., не болит когда расслабляюсь..., а точнее когда сплю, дремлю, пью (алкоголь)  и плаваю..., получается что я циклюсь на покраснении глаз с утра и накручиваю себя..., как я уже поняла за эти месяцы и когда уже куча врачей убедили что болеть нечему..., вот так...(


Так может все же к специалисту по повышенной чувствительности обратиться?


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (5 Апр 2018)

@Masha1990, На всякий случай прочитайте про невралгию тройничного нерва. Но там, как правило, боли с одной стороны. Может какая-то нестандартная невралгия.


----------



## Masha1990 (6 Апр 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так может все же к специалисту по повышенной чувствительности обратиться?


к психотерапевту вы имеете ввиду? Сейчас пью курс Элицея..., выписал невролог


Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> @Masha1990, На всякий случай прочитайте про невралгию тройничного нерва. Но там, как правило, боли с одной стороны. Может какая-то нестандартная невралгия.


Ставили мне этот диагноз поначалу..., но вот именно там одна сторона...


----------

